# Sybilla sp. (Cryptic mantis) photos



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

Took a few photos with my new cam:
































Sorry for the slightly large scale =]


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 11, 2007)

very nice Ian!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 11, 2007)

Gez Ian, what took you so look to post the wonderful pics after you have your new camera!! :wink:


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheers guys. I dunno Yen, I have quite a few more from other species, I will have to get them up soon.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome, Ian. The colors are great (along with everything else).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 11, 2007)

Ian, the second one thinks you are his papa!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 11, 2007)

> Cheers guys. I dunno Yen, I have quite a few more from other species, I will have to get them up soon.


Thanks Ian would love to see more pics! i will pm you on the photo gallery.


----------



## Minicuk (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi,

I like this species....good Job !!!!


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone know how much these cost, and how hard they are to care for?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 12, 2007)

> Does anyone know how much these cost, and how hard they are to care for?


Ask FranckD, he is an expert on this and a reliable trader.

A scholar and a gentleman he really is!

Luke


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 22, 2008)

amazing creatures


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice!

I've been anxiously awaiting my subadults to shed for the past 1-2 months! :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 22, 2008)

prehistoric tread....

nice pics tho.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 22, 2008)

lol didn't realize that is was an old thread! :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool camera Ian! :lol: How much did it cost? The pics came out really nicely!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 27, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice!I've been anxiously awaiting my subadults to shed for the past 1-2 months! :blink:


Im sure it would only take about 1-2 weeks for that in Malaysia.Its that way for all my mantids.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 28, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Im sure it would only take about 1-2 weeks for that in Malaysia.Its that way for all my mantids.


I doubt that since the mantids are from Ethiopia and I've been keeping them at almost 90 degrees every day of their life! :blink:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 28, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I doubt that since the mantids are from Ethiopia and I've been keeping them at almost 90 degrees every day of their life! :blink:


Where is Ethiopa? :huh:


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 28, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Where is Ethiopa? :huh:


In the north part of Africa.


----------

